# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX.; 7/2/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Two days of sight casting with this crew was a lot of fun.

Day one was slow and a lot of undersized reds. Had several good reds refuse to touch anything we threw at them. Most of our fish were holding in knee to thigh deep water with 5-6 foot drop offs near by.

Day two we changed our location, and with some much better winds, was able to spend the morning casting to reds crawling down the bank with their backs half out of water. Nothing better than watching these fish crush a lure you made a perfect pitch on! DSL color x and some power baits, rigged on a 1/4oz jig got the job done.

Folks, if youâ€™ve never had the opportunity to stalk redfish, your missing out!


----------

